# كتالوج رائع جدا يشرح تكوين وحدة مناولة الهواء بالتفصيل



## ahmedbayoumy (22 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
دا كتالوج من شركة ايجات و دا شارح بالتفصيل وحدة مناولة الهواء وتكوينها واللى يحب يشوف المكونا كمان وازاى تعمل اختيار لاى وحده وبه جداول كمان 
ونسألكم الدعاء
:28::28::28:
http://ifile.it/gtv1e7
:28::28::28:*​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (22 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين سيدي الفاضل على الكتالوك


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (22 يوليو 2009)

يسلموا يا بدران باشا


----------



## amr fathy (23 يوليو 2009)

وجزاك الله خير.........


----------



## eng.yahya (23 يوليو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## علي عبدالرحمن ** (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حساناتكم انشاء الله


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم 
بالنجاح والتوفيق
:63:


----------



## objector (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء واسكنك الجنة مع الصديقين والشهداء


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وتقبل الله صالح دعائكم 
ونتمنى ان نكون عند حسن الظن ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد اللول2010 (23 يوليو 2009)

* جزاكم الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حساناتكم انشاء الله*
*ممكن يابشمهندس كتالوجات لــــــــــــ fcu 
*​


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (24 يوليو 2009)

ان شاء الله هبحثلك على كتالووج جميل وبرفعهولك


----------



## zanitty (24 يوليو 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا باشا و زادك الله من فضله


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (24 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يكرمك يا اخ زانتى


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (24 يوليو 2009)

يا سيدى تحت امركم والكتالوجات وصلت ودا اللينك بتاعها 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145378.html#post1196153


----------



## zanitty (24 يوليو 2009)

هو اللنك ده عليه كتالوجات غير اللى فى اول مشاركه ؟


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (25 يوليو 2009)

لا هو هو يا عم زانتى وانت تأمر يا جميل


----------



## rewesh (25 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (25 يوليو 2009)

تم اضافه كتالوجات لوحدات الملف والمروحه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145378.html


----------



## eng_mshmsh (26 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حساناتكم 
*


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (27 يوليو 2009)

وضعت موضوع ايضا بعنوان وحدات الملف والمروحه ممكن تطلع عليه يا اخ احمد 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود العجمى (12 مارس 2010)

ربنا يكرمك


----------



## yasser5 (12 مارس 2010)

بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرك الله فيك


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (12 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (13 مارس 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## نور محمد علي (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخير الكريم


----------



## fadi kabes (14 مارس 2010)

شي رائع مشكور اخي


----------



## aati badri (14 مارس 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررن
ياهندســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة


----------



## معتصم الوطن (14 مارس 2010)

تسلم يا غالي علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmedelwardany (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خادم محمد (21 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## ammar-sl (24 أبريل 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير و يبارك فيك


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## eng.yahya (25 مايو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## خادم محمد (25 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## محمدالحجازى (7 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء *


----------



## Waleed Engr (7 أغسطس 2010)

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## اسامة اشرى (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا هندسه على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## mechanic power (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا 
والله ولى التوفيق
اخى
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
حياك الله


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (21 يناير 2011)

للاسف الرابط لا يعمل .. جزاك ربي كل خير


----------



## اسامة اشرى (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا يا اخى العزيز على كل هذة المعلومات


----------



## goor20 (21 يناير 2011)

shukran


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## thaeribrahem (22 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير​*

و لكن الرابط لا يعمل و أن الملف غير موجود


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (22 يناير 2011)

بارك الله في جهودكم 
ولكن عند الدخول على موقع التحميل يظهر لي file expired

فكلنا امل برفعه مرة اخرى مشكورين

تحياتي


----------



## كامل طارق (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن لم استطع تحميل الملف لظهور رسالة File is expired


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 يناير 2011)

الملف مش موجود 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## life_4ent (29 يناير 2011)

استاذي العزيز الملف اكسباير ياريت ترفعه من جديد .... تحياتي الك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## محمد_86 (22 مارس 2011)

انا مش عارف مع الموقع الخص بالتنزيل ده ارجو المساعدة فى كيفية التنزيل منه وايضا رفع الملفات اليه


----------



## hardan1972 (30 يوليو 2011)

نشكركم جزيل الشكر على اهتمامكم بنا بما تقدمو منمعلومات قيمه وذات فائده كبيرة لنا والى الامام


----------



## mmsaa (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا يامعلمييي


----------



## mmsaa (21 ديسمبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## abdelsalamn (13 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## mo007ha (5 مارس 2013)

ممكن اعادة رفع الملف


----------



## askndr (1 يوليو 2013)

_ no such file_


----------



## askndr (1 يوليو 2013)

محمد_86 قال:


> انا مش عارف مع الموقع الخص بالتنزيل ده ارجو المساعدة فى كيفية التنزيل منه وايضا رفع الملفات اليه


_ no such file_


----------



## agordat1977 (3 يوليو 2013)

*ممكن اعادة رفع الملف*


----------



## السهم الجرىء (4 يوليو 2013)

thankssssss​


----------

